# Wenn es draussen kalt ist



## DER SCHWERE (4 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## krawutz (5 Nov. 2012)

Mit einem Schuss Sahne - lecker !


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Nov. 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Mit einem Schuss Sahne - lecker !



Und hinterher ne heisse Milf​


----------



## Padderson (5 Nov. 2012)

also Hunger hab ich schon...


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2012)

dolle Hühner :thumbup:


----------

